# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kakve nalaze provjeriti posle dijagnosticirane anamalije

## nandadina

imam nekoliko pitanja i stvarno neznam kome vise da se obratim,prije 2 godine sam imala spontani u 13. nedjelji,posle 6 mjeseci sam opet ostala trudna ali se iskomplikovalo sve u 8 mjesecu,dijagnosticirli su mi hidrocefalus-vodena glava kod bebe,te mi je preporucen prekid trudnoce,bila sam i u zagrebu na poliklinici vili te su mi potvrdili dijagnozu,porodena sam 15 dana do termina na carski rez jer se sve iskompliciralo pored svega toga, tako da je beba umrla...sad trebam vaditi nalaze.moja doktorica mi je dala da provjerim torch, cmv,herpes simples virus,rubeolu,hlamidiju,fsh,prolaktin,progesteron, estadiol,lh,testosteron,papa,kolposkopiju,briseve i hla tipizaciju.Nijedan nalaz mi jos nije gotov,ali me zanima da li bi jos nesto trebala provjeriti,inace imam previse kilograma i tako je od 12 godine.Imam 100 kg a 160 sam visoka.Nemam neki apetit,krecem se,nikad ne mirujem ali samo se debljam...da li neko zna koje u normalne vrijednosti tih nalaza da znam kad dobijem

Inace neredovite su mi menstruacije,u 6 mjeseci sam 3 puta samo dobila... :?  :?  :? 
ima li bilo ko da zna bilo sta o tome...

----------


## Pinky

po kilazi i menstruacijama to mi izgleda ko pcos.
imas li mozda pojacanu dlakavost ili probleme sa bubuljicama?

uglavnom, omjer fsh i lh ce pokazati radi li se o pcos-u. (sindrom policisticnih jajnika) koji se danas vrlo efikasno lijeci terapijama metformina (gluformina) - ili se barem ublazavaju simptomi. dosta cura je na terapiji gluforminima smrsalo i sredilo cikluse

mislim da ce ovi nalazi dosta toga reci. za nas koji prolazimo mpo to su uobicajeni nalazi, iako znam da se vecina zena ne srece sa svima njima.sad se samo moras strpiti dok ih ne dobijes. ja sam jos radila i imunoloske testove pored ovoga sto si nabrojala, ali vjerojatno ti ne trebas dok te netko na to ne uputi.

jako mi je zao sto ti se sve to dogodilo i nadam se da ce biti treca sreca   :Kiss:  

drz se draga moja   :Love:

----------


## nandadina

imam izrazenu dlakavost,po citavom tijelu,i prije trudnoce sam to govorila gin. ali ona nije pridavala veliku paznju tome,u trudnoci mi se ta dlakavost povecavala pa sam gin. opet to napomenula ona mi je rekla da je to normalno u trudnoci...

----------


## Pinky

to sve zvuci ko tipicni pcos. mislim da bi trebala opet porazgovarati s njom kada dobijes nalaze spolnih hormona. a ako ti ne da nikakvu terapiju ili opet zanemari sve znakove, ja bih mijenjala doktoricu da sam na tvom mjestu...

----------


## Pinky

http://www.hilarus.hr/POLYCYSTIC%20OVARY%20SYNDROME.htm

----------


## Pinky

zbog ovoga:

Da li PCOS povećava rizik komplikacija u trudnoći?

Smatra se da PCOS povećava rizik ranih pobačaja i razvoja gestacijskog dijabetesa u trudnoći. Bez obzira na to, ukoliko je žena s PCOS-om pod kontrolom i sluša uputstva svog liječnika ovi se rizici mogu svesti na najmanju moguću mjeru.


mislim da bi trebala skrenuti doktoricinu paznju na problem pcos-a i ne dati joj da ga ignorira.

sretno   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## mihim

mozda bi mogla i hormone stitnjace provjerit.... tsh, t3,t4.

----------


## Maxime

Zao mi je sto si prosla do sada   :Love:  

Potpisujem mihim, obavezno provjeriti spolne hormone i hormone stitnjace.

----------


## nandadina

Hvala ti puno na savjetima,danas mi je gotov nalaz na chlamydiu i negativan je,torch je gotov u ponodjeljak,a hormoni tek 2 decembra.ali ta moja doktorica mi nije rekla da hormone treba raditi 3 dc tako da sam ih ja radila 5 dana prije ciklusa.i sad neznam sta cu sa tim nalazima da li ce biti u redu,ustvari da li je u redu sto sam ih tad radila.

----------


## nandadina

hvala puno svima koji mi na bilo kakav nacin pomognu,jer stvarno nemam vise snage ni za sto.u bosni je sve stvarno naopako,nema doktora koji bi odvojio malo vremena da porazgovara sa pacijentima,sve sto se uradi to je na brzinu...kad sam u zagrebu bila na poliklinici vili stvarno sam ostala zaprepastena...ljubaznost,usluga sve je savrseno ali ja do zagreba imam voznje 5-6 sati i mislim da se isplati preci toliki put.....a ova moja doktorica vjerovatno ne bi ni te pretrage dala da uradim...ja sve moram traziti sama,stvarno nisam imala pojma ni ocemu sto je vezano za hormone,za hidrocefalus,spontane pobacaje,sve sto znam to je preko interneta i to u ova 2 mjeseca,tako da sve moram brzo provjeriti,jer svaki mjesec mi kasni,zasad ne planiram trudnocu,ali me strah da neostanem trudna a nalazi nisu gotovi,jer stvarno lahko ostajem trudna...a hormon stitnjace sam isto rekla doktorici da bi uradila ali ona kaze kad mi ovi nalazi budu gotovi onda da to radim

----------


## Pinky

zagreb ti je onda blize nego meni...
ma i u hr je stanje u drzavnim klinikama ajme, vjerojatno ne toliko koliko u bih...

lipo ti napravi sve pretrage koje trebas i ako ona jos i dalje ignorira tvoj pcos, idi privatniku koji ce se s tim pozabaviti

----------


## nandadina

neznam da li da trazim od dr da uradim i toxoplazmozu

----------


## nandadina

ja i idem njoj privatno ali sta god joj kazem ona ignorise,neznam kako da to objasnim,misli da je do te anoalije slucajno doslo,te da u oe pretrage suvisne.ali ja trebam kod druge dr krenuti,ova je bas strucnjak za anomalije i neplodnost,ali je prezauzeta,ima 3 pacijentice koje su nakon 10 godina zatrudnile,a ja nemam vremena da cekam...

----------


## nandadina

moze li mi neko odgovoriti na ova pitanja 
Imala sam jednu kiretazu u 13 nedelji i prije 6 mjeseci prekid trudnoce u 38/39 nedelji(hidrocefalus/vodena glava),dok. mi je dala da vadim nalaze,medju ostalima i hormone,ali mi nije rekla da se to mora vaditi 3 dan ciklusa,ja sam ih vadila 2 dana prije ciklusa, sad me zanima da li cu te nalaze moci procitati sa kojim referentnim vrijednostima da ih poredim...koje nalaze trebam sve uraditi

----------


## Anemona

> moze li mi neko odgovoriti na ova pitanja 
> Imala sam jednu kiretazu u 13 nedelji i prije 6 mjeseci prekid trudnoce u 38/39 nedelji(hidrocefalus/vodena glava),dok. mi je dala da vadim nalaze,medju ostalima i hormone,ali mi nije rekla* da se to mora vaditi 3 dan ciklusa,ja sam ih vadila 2 dana prije ciklusa, sad me zanima da li cu te nalaze moci procitati sa kojim referentnim vrijednostima da ih poredim..*.koje nalaze trebam sve uraditi


Ovaj nalaz ti ne vrijedi, ako se ne varam, moraš ponoviti nalaz spolnih hormona točno 3. dan ciklusa.

----------


## nandadina

moja doktorica kaze da se hormonski nalazi vade 3 dc samo kod osoba koje pokusavaju zatrudniti umjetnom oplodnjom,te da ja trebam uraditi te hormone 2 puta u razlicito doba tako da ona zna ima li kakvih velikih odstupanja,tako ona kaze pa sad koliko joj je vjerovati...
dobila sam rezultate elisa testa na torch
toxoplasma igm negativno,igg negativno
citomegalo virus igm negativno,igg pozitivno vrijednost je 8893
rubella igm negativno,igg pozitivno vrijednost je 28,3 iu/ml
herpes simplex virus je igm negativno,igg pozitivno vrijednost je (u titru 16085)
zna li neko sta o tome

----------


## nandadina

Pinky vidim da znas mnogo toga,hvala ti na pomoci kao sto si i rekla imam POCS,
imam visak testpsterona kod mene 3.5 a normalno 2.53,sad neznam da li je to mnogo,sta mislis ti o tome,imam nizak estradiol,i prema brisu koji sam radila imam i escherichia colli,da le je neko imao tu bakteriu pa se je rijesio...moze bilo kakva pomoc

----------


## Pinky

na zalost ne znam puno o testosteronu i estradiolu, mozda da pitas na pdf potpomognuta, tamo ima cura koje puno znaju.

sto se tice e. coli, tu sam magistrirala   :Laughing:  
zadnji put kad sam je dobila, nisam se uopce htjela trovati antibioticima (jer me je cekao novi ivf i svi moguci hormooni) vec sam napravila narodni lijek koji je pomogao- uspjesno sam je se rijesila u rekordnom roku.

dakle:
pola kila cesnjaka ogulis i skuhas u litri crnog vina dok se vino ne reducira na pola litre (negje oko 10-15 min na srednjoj vatri). ostavis da se ohladi pa procijedis u staklenu bocu (mozes u bocu od vina) i drzis u frizideru. pijes po 2 jusne zlice ujutro i navecer. upozoravam te da je VRLO smrdjivo, odvratno, ali zacepi nos, operi zube nakon sto popijes, prozvaci zvaku... da se izdrzati.

ima i dobar caj:
kupis (ili narucis u subana - pogledaj na suban.hr brojeve telefona) kutiju cajeva: breza list, origano list, vrijesak cvijet i majcina dusica.
promjesas ih u nekoj vecoj zdjeli, stavis u staklenku za caj i pijes litru caja dnevno prema uputama za kuhanje na kutiji.
to je odlican caj za rjesavanje e.coli i ureaplazme a mogu ga piti i trudnice.

nadam se da ce ti to pomoci ko sto je meni.

sto se tice pcos-a, pitaj u dr-a , tj. raspitaj se o gluforminu, tj. metforminu. jako pomaze pri pcos-u.

----------


## Pinky

evo ti malo linkova

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...7675ecb2c8a3d6

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...1806a0ba2cb438

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27401

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...47abdf7602dd85

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...d5ae7d925528a1

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...11581d76232b1c

----------


## Pinky

evo malo o testosteronu

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...2938c0881d8c40

ovdje mozes napisati svoj nalaz pa ce cure prokomentirati

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57778

estradiol:
http://www.chronolab.info/index.php?...task=analiza_1

----------


## nandadina

hvala pinky,
kakve si ti sve pretrage radila,sad nadoh stranicu na kojoj pise koje pretrage uraditi nakon vise pobacaja,ja sam nesto uradila od ovoga,a ovo ostalo i neznam a sto j e i treba li i to uraditi...ovo crveno sam uradila/,
Naslov: Popis pretraga kod habitualnog pobačaja i IVF neuspjeha   pon kol 27, 2007 5:01 pm  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. SE, KKS, urin, urinokultura, GUK, OGTT, markere hepatitisa, bilirubin, ALT, AST, GGT, LDH, ALP, urea, kreatinin, KG, Rh, testove senzibilizacije, APTV, mali koagulogram

2. Serološke pretrage na TORCH3. NK stanice CD56, CD19
4. Antinuklearna protutijela
5. Antitireoidna protutijela
6. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA, DS DNA)
o Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro)
o Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La)
o Anti Sm protutijela
7. Anti fosfolipidna protutijela
o Antifosfatidilholin
o Antifosfatidiletanolamin
o Antifosfatidilglicerol
o antifosfatidilinositol
8. Antikardiolipinska protutijela9. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC
10. Homocistein
11. Faktor V Leiden
12. Faktor II-protrombin G2021A
13. MTHR(metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktaza) C677T
14. Antitrombin III
15. Protein S
16. Protein C

17. TSH, T3,T4
18. Prolaktin
19. LH 3. 25.dan ciklusa20. Progesteron 22.dan ciklusa

21. Briseve cerviksa na
o klamidiju trahomatis
o mikoplazmu hominis
o ureaplazmu urealitikum
o aerobe, anaerobe

22. Histerosalpingografiju,
23. Histeroskopiju

24. Kariotip oba partnera25. HLA tipizacija oba partnera





Nasljedni faktori rizika za nastanak venske tromboembolije
Defiicit antitrombina III
Deficit proteina C
Deficit proteina S
Mutacija gena gaktro (Leiden)
Mutacija gena protrombina G20210A
Deficit plazminogena
Disfrinogenemija
Deficitcistation beta sintetaze
Antifosfolipidna protutijela

Nasljedna trombophilia
% Prevalencije u općoj populaciji
FV Leiden 1-15 %
FII G20210A 2-5 %
MTHFR C677T ~ 5 %
AT III deficiency 0,02 %
Protein S deficiency 0,2-04%
Protein C deficiency 0.03-0,13 %

MTHR metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktaza gen C677T-često uzrok hiperhomocisteinemije

Trombofilia
Koagulacija
Faktor V
Faktor V Y1702C
Faktor V G1691A (Leiden)
Faktor V H1299R (R2)
Faktor II
Protrombin G20210A
β.-Fibrinogen 0455G/A
Faktor XIII V34L
Fibrinoliza
• PAI 4G/5G homozigotnost za 4G/4G mutaciju u tipu 1 plasminogen aktivator infibitor gena

• Tromboza
• HPA1
• MTHFR
o C677T
o A1298C

----------


## Pinky

draga nandandina,
radila sam neke od tih testova prije ivf-a (torch,8., 9., 17, 18,. 19., 20., 21. sve, jos neka antitijela ne znam koja....) ali mislim da bi trebala pitati nekoga tko je prosao par spontanih ko ti, a ja srecom nisam ta.

puno srece ti zelim!   :Kiss:

----------

